# Bernese Mountain Dogs



## gil1075 (Jan 13, 2009)

We have a new puppy, Lola she's 8 weeks old and came home yesterday. I was just amazed at Penny, she acts like Lola's her puppy and has to take care of her. It is just the sweetest thing to watch the two of them together.

I have a question does anyone know of a forum for these dogs? I've look all over the internet and can't find anything.

I will post pictures as soon as I can.

Thanks


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

I'm sorry I don't know of any BMD forums, but I just wanted to say congrats on your new puppy and I am _dying_ to see photos of her!! BMD's are one of my favourite breeds!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Not a forum for just Berners, but there are alot of Swissies and a few berners here.....http://www.bigdogsporch.com/index.php Not nearly as super as GRF, but would afford an avenue to talk "BIG"


----------



## kgiff (Jul 21, 2008)

Most of the berner people seem to hang out on the Berner-L which is now a yahoo group.

Check out berner.org for the archives, info on joining and everything else berner related. (there is a mailing list link on the left that has all the different lists for berners)

Congrats on your new addition. They don't stay small for long.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I LOVE Berners! Think someday I may be owned by one.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I love Bernese Mountain Dogs too. If I lived in a cooler clime, I would consider having one some day....alongside a Golden obviously...gotta have a Golden, always!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Pictures??????????
Please.


----------



## gil1075 (Jan 13, 2009)

I thought I packed the camera to take with this w/e and I forgot it, I'm so mad at myself. She has done so many adorable things.

Lola loves peanut butter in her kong!!!!!!!!!!!!

Forgot about the potty training and how hard it is but she is doing wonderful. So does that mean that she has me trained already or am I training her????? 
They certainly are people dogs, but let me tell you Penny is having a fit that 100% of my time isn't with her. 

My daughters are coming out Sunday with the camera I can post then.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

I wanna see pictures! I love berners, and would love to have one own me someday as well


----------



## MyCodyBoy (Sep 27, 2008)

OMG, I am so envious of you. Those dogs are so nice. One fo my top 10 choices of breeds for sure. enjoy the new puppy! and I can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## MyCodyBoy (Sep 27, 2008)

Well we just tried again to introduce them and things did not go well.
either she was trained to go after cats and other rodents or it is just in her nature.
I softly said to her "where is the kitty" and she literlay climbed under the bed to weed the cats out to attack them.
I am so upset, she is a fantastic dog and I am afraid to send her back there since she had been there so long already when we adopted her.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Please post loads of pictures of yr berner cos I love them!.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

If you freeze the kong after you put the peanut butter in it, it will last a lot longer. Both my boys can empty a kong in 5 minutes flat!


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

Awesome, they're lovely dogs! 

My request as a 'dog pro' who works in a kennel and does grooming though: socialize and train! We have about 6 regulars who come, only one isn't 'spooky' when it comes to being handled. The rest, we have to herd into a smaller run then corral them to get them into the building to be bathed (almost every other dog is pushing the gate down to come in, while the berners tend to stand away and avoid being handled...). Then when it's grooming time it's a physical battle to get them to turn in the washbay or handle their feet/head - they are powerhouses and they know it.... We've lectured quite a few of the owners on this but it's hard to retrain an adult.... 

If I had the space I'd totally get one, but I'd have to get rid of a human man first and haven't decided on that one yet... lol

Lana


----------

